# No bootable device

## baley

Ciao a tutti,

ho un problema nell'installazione di gentoo. Non è la prima volta che lo installo

ma questo giro non riesco a scovare l'errore.

All'avvio mi compare il seguente errore:

```
No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key 
```

Penso si tratti di un errore che compio nell'installazione di grub. Ho installato grub 

sia usando il comando grub-install --no-floppy, sia usando l'installazione manuale 

dalla console di grub. Nessuno dei due metodi ha riportato errori durante l'installazione.

Il mio hard-disk è partizionato nel seguente modo:   \dev\hda1 windows XP

 \dev\hda2 \boot

 \dev\hda3 SWAP

 \dev\hda4 \

Alcune info utili:

```

livecd ~ # fdisk -l /dev/hda

Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x17df17de

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        1912    15358108+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2   *        1913        1917       40162+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3            1918        1983      530145   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda4            1984       14593   101289825   83  Linux

```

```

livecd ~ # cat /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/menu.lst

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

hiddenmenu

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.30-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3 vga=0x318

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Grazie.

----------

## cloc3

 *baley wrote:*   

> All'avvio mi compare il seguente errore:
> 
> ```
> No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key 
> ```
> ...

 

questo sembra un errore del bios, non di grub.

se, partendo con un cdrom, accedi regolarmente al disco rigido, significa che hai perduto qualche impostazione nel bios, per cui all'inizio il sistema non cerca il disco ( o ne cerca un altro).

può anche essere che ti sia dimenticato un floppy non avviabile nel sistema.

----------

## baley

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo sembra un errore del bios, non di grub.
> 
> 

 

Si, è del bios. Grub non viene nemmeno caricato e pensavo che stessi sbagliando la sua installazione.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se, partendo con un cdrom, accedi regolarmente al disco rigido, significa che hai perduto qualche impostazione nel bios, per cui all'inizio il sistema non cerca il disco ( o ne cerca un altro).
> 
> 

 

Utilizzando un cd-rom (minimal gentoo) l'hard-disk non mi ha mai dato problemi. Il bios sembra vedere l'hard-disk,

anche mettendolo come primo device per il boot mi da lo stesso errore, ma ora riprovo per sicurezza.

----------

## cloc3

un controllo sulle impostazioni del bios lo farei.

ma può anche essere che l'installazione di grub sia stata fatta così male, da cancellare addirittura la md0, anziché corromperla soltanto (nel qual caso grub partirebbe con un errrore).

ripensa con attenzione alle operazioni che esegui installando grub. meglio se usi la console.

----------

## Tigerwalk

eventualmente, per ripristinare l'MBR, ti consiglio ms-sys, un programmino fatto apposta per il ripristino di MBR danneggiati. L'utilizzo è molto semplice, parti da una live col programma installato, dai ad esempio

```
ms-sys -m /dev/sdxX
```

e su quel device viene ripristinato l'MBR classico che utilizza windows. A quel punto puoi reinstallarci grub o lilo o altro.

----------

## baley

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> un controllo sulle impostazioni del bios lo farei.

 

Ho provato a controllare ma sembra che sia tutto a posto.

I comandi che do per installare grub (dopo il chroot) sono:

```

livecd / # grub --no-floppy

grub> root (hd0,1)

   Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

   Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

   Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

   Checking if "embed /boot7grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"... 18 sectors are embedded

   succeeded

   Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+18 p (hd0,1)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> quit

```

Ricordo che la mia boot è la seconda partizione dell'hard-disk, la prima è di windows.

Ma niente ancora, lo stesso errore al riavvio.

Prima di formattare tutto avevo solo gentoo e, a suo tempo, non ho avuto problemi con 

l'installazione di grub. Anche se mi pare strano, non è che la partizione di windows possa 

interferire?

Grazie.

----------

## Scen

Segui il consiglio di Tigerwalk:

Ripristina l'MBR predefinito di Windows, e verifica che Windows si carichi correttamente

Avvia con un livecd Linux, effettua il chroot nell'installazione di Gentoo, e reinstalla Grub nel solito modo descritto nel Manuale

----------

## baley

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> eventualmente, per ripristinare l'MBR, ti consiglio ms-sys, un programmino fatto apposta per il ripristino di MBR danneggiati. L'utilizzo è molto semplice, parti da una live col programma installato, dai ad esempio
> 
> ```
> ms-sys -m /dev/sdxX
> ```
> ...

 

Ho dato il comando:

```

ms-sys -m /dev/hda

```

e poi ho reinstallato grub (il tutto in chroot), ma niente ancora. Ho anche provato a riavviare 

senza prima reinstallare grub ma niente ugualmente.

Comincio a pensare che l'MBR del mio hard-disk sia andato a farsi benedire, ma la cosa

strana è che né grub né ms-sys mi danno errori...Last edited by baley on Mon Nov 02, 2009 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *baley wrote:*   

> Anche se mi pare strano, non è che la partizione di windows possa 
> 
> interferire?
> 
> 

 

windows interferisce per principio.

ma sinceramente, in questo caso non si capisce come (virus nella bios???).

hd0 è l'unico disco in assoluto sulla macchina?

sei in grado di utilzzare quel disco da usb, con un accrocchio apposito, magari con un altro computer, in modo da mettere fuori gioco quella bios?

e sei tre volte sicuro di non avere dimenticato floppy nella pancia del coso?

il tuo cdrom usa grub in avvio? in quel caso, ti è possibile simulare un boot con il grub del cdrom? o di una chiavetta usb?

non so. la situazione è strana, bisogna fare cose strane per capire...

----------

## baley

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma sinceramente, in questo caso non si capisce come (virus nella bios???).
> 
> hd0 è l'unico disco in assoluto sulla macchina?
> ...

 

All'avvio è l'unico disco. Inoltre, sostituendo l'hard-disk e usandone uno con solo gentoo, il boot funziona.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sei in grado di utilzzare quel disco da usb, con un accrocchio apposito, magari con un altro computer, in modo da mettere fuori gioco quella bios?
> 
> e sei tre volte sicuro di non avere dimenticato floppy nella pancia del coso?
> ...

 

L'hard-disk riesco a montarlo via usb da un altro pc (o dallo stesso pc avviato con l'altro hard-disk).

Niente floppy, è un portatile.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il tuo cdrom usa grub in avvio? in quel caso, ti è possibile simulare un boot con il grub del cdrom? o di una chiavetta usb?
> 
> 

 

Ho la minimal di gentoo. Mi sembra che da li non sia possibile "simulare" un boot usando il kernel 

che ho nell'hard-disk. C'è una live con cui si riesce a fare sta cosa?

Ho provato a usare sia ms-sys (da chroot) che fixmbr (dal cd di windows xp) ma nessuno dei due

è in grado di ripristinare l'MBR di windows: i comandi non mi restituiscono errori, ma quando riavvio, 

il BIOS mi da sempre lo stesso messaggio.

Ormai credo che le possibilità siano: 1) piallare tutto e ripartire da capo sperando che l'errore sia 

dovuta a qualche cavolata che ho combinato durante l'installazione 2) l'MBR non va.

----------

## lucapost

alla fine hai risolto?

----------

